# One Of My Must Haves Before I Am 40.



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Manage to aquire both of my pre-life crisis at 40 watches a little prematurely.

The Speedie i have already posted about and is an ongoing project, but this chunk of metal was another i had hankered after....fresh from a full refurb and regulation at STS.

Enjoy.










Just teasing..........





































Regards Keith


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

A very nice way to aleviate your mid life crisis.

I take it that the face is supposed to be heavenly, or else you've been rollering the ceiling whilst wearing it.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

catflem said:


> A very nice way to aleviate your mid life crisis.
> 
> I take it that the face is supposed to be heavenly, or else you've been rollering the ceiling whilst wearing it.


Hi Lee.

Yep, heavenly it is.....all the lapis for these dials was mined in a single dig from a small mine in Peru ( probably by cute pigmy indians)...a fact discovered by Tom, whilst in Bath...he just happened to meet a guy who used to assemble these watches for Omega....bizarre but true!!!

Regards Keith


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Think I've spotted Orion in the top left corner 

Congratulations Keith - Its a lovely looking chunk


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done that's one heck of a tasty piece :yes:

Enjoy and make sure it's a keeper :thumbsup:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Lovely :thumbsup:

It is so hard to take photograph these dials that do them justice - I think these are among the best I've seen


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Keith - That's rather, well, heavenly I suppose! - Looks like new after the refurb but for the record how old is it?

Paul


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful watch, Keith. Coincidentally I've seen a solid 18k gold version of yours for sale in a local second-hand watch dealer recently (P.O.A. of course.....) - they are quite stunning in the flesh.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, lovely Keith! Ive got one of those at STS as well.. 

Dave, drop me a PM here or elsewhere about that POA one if you like, ive been after one to complete my 1510 collection... (ive 4 now)


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

PM sent Jon


----------

